# Plant nursery - setup help needed



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello all, 

Just starting on the planning for my fishroom; the room is completed (minus stands). First step is to keep my plants healthy and growing. 

My questions is what would be the best setup for a plant nursery, consisting of 1-3 tanks? 

The goal is to grow plants to fill my display tank, and to use for fry/quarantine/hospital as the need arises.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry forgot about the equipment I currently have. 

1x 15 gal eco-complete with gravel cap; currently holding all small foreground plants. As well as java moss. 
1x 30 gal (tall) soil with gravel cap; currently holding all my stem plants
1x 28 gal (standard size) soil with gravel cap. currently holding Java ferns and other mid-ground plants. 

Lighting: 
4 x 48" fluorescent dual tube fixtures
2x 18" fluorescent single tube fixtures
2 x 30" fluorescent aquarium hood lights (single tube)

Filters; 

Wide assortment of HOB and one large sponge filter.


----------



## simsimma (Aug 3, 2008)

thats intresting,
i was thinking about this yesterday

i have many plants but not all of them will go in my tanks, as i want to try some aquascapes etc..
so i can only pick certian plants to go into my actual display tanks

the idea i had was, emersed growing
aquatic plants grow very well out of water and much faster actually, you just have to keep the base wet and everything humid,

i currently have a diy stand with a 12 gal on top(display tank)
now inside the stand im planning to get them cheap acrylic boxes with lids - small ones
and pile a few next to each other ,
throw in some soil and the plants and fill bout 1-2 inch of water and cover it up nice and tight so no air gets out

for light you wouldnt need much light per each acrylic container, so i wanted to use led's for each acrylic container, so basically im growing plants inside my stand like a nursery and whenever im changing up my aquascape i can browse throught my containers grab a selection of plants and set up the new aquascape while the old plants will go into the so called nursery

i will update wil some pictures soon 
i hope you get an idea of what im planning


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Yah, I know where you're going with that idea. 

Wall-Mart has a great selection of cheap containers. I've got a few to try the same thing. Especially for the mosses.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

simsimma said:


> thats intresting,
> i was thinking about this yesterday
> 
> i have many plants but not all of them will go in my tanks, as i want to try some aquascapes etc..
> ...


Would Leds give off enough heat to keep it humid enough, where can you find cheap acrylic containers. I looked at Wal mart. Iam thinking of going 5 gals as they are pretty cheap at big Als or making them myself.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

co2 + ferts is going to allow you to grow a wider variety of plants, and healthier looking ones.


----------

